# Tank shots



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

A couple pics


----------



## KTown mbunamani (Jan 1, 2016)

Awesome look'n!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good Dino.


----------

